# 75 gallon mixed cichlid tank



## mallock1327 (Mar 14, 2009)

Same tank, two different set ups...


----------



## jboyd (May 20, 2008)

Really nice looking tank.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice tank, all your fish look in great shape. Thats one mean looking Auratus. 8)


----------

